# Springen Fully und Hardtail



## tfrey (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Zu meinem Problem, wenn ich mit meinem Freerider unterwegs bin habe ich keine Probleme mit Sprüngen (Tables und Doubles), mit dem Hardtail komme ich mir hingegen vor wie ein absoluter Anfänger...

Zu den Bikes, mein Freeridebike ist ein Transition TR250, mein Hardtail ein SC Chameleon. Am Bike sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen...


Kennt das problem noch jemand? 
Oder an was könnte das liegen, ist die Technik mit dem Fully so anders als mit einem Hardtail? Oder liegt es einfach daran, das ich es mir mit dem Freeridebike gelernt habe und ich mich nur ans Hardtail gewöhnen muss?

Danke für eure Antworten

Gruss Tfrey


----------



## Marc B (2. Mai 2012)

Naja, eine gewisse Umgewöhnungszeit solltest du da schon berücksichtigen. Das Hardtail fühlt sich ja dann doch anders an  Aber eigentlich müsste diese Problematik schnell kein Thema mehr sein, wenn du einfach mehr mit dem Hardtail fährst. Du kannst auch gut im Skatepark an den Tables üben etc. 

Viel Spaß mit dem kleinen Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kandyman (2. Mai 2012)

Reine Umgewöhnungssache, vermutlich hauptsächlich der Absprung - das Hardtail nimmt hinten einiges mehr an "Kick" mit beim Abheben, das muss man mit einberechnen sozusagen.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (2. Mai 2012)

Mitm Hardtail springen erfordert schon etwas Überwindung. Bei mir war eher das psychologische Problem die Landung, weil da federt eben nix (scheppert teilsweise ganz schön). Über den Kicker hier bin ich damals mit geschätzt über 30km/h drübergedonnert:










Je nach Absprungtechnik erreicht man schon ne recht ordentliche Airtime. Das mit dem Kick in den Arsch (vom Hinterrad) ist mir damals auch aufgefallen. Als Reifen hatte ich Maxxis Minion DHF/DHR drauf gehabt (etwa 1,7Bar), die haben die Felgen gut geschützt... 

Btw: Ich bin kein Leichtgewicht, ich wog/wiege um die 90kg trocken...


----------



## tfrey (2. Mai 2012)

Danke für eure Antworten

Das problem mit dem Kick ist es nicht, ist mehr so das ich das Hinterrad gar nicht erst vom Boden weg bringe, was mit dem Freeridebike kein Problem ist. 

Vermutlich ist es wirklich nur ein umgewöhnen


----------



## --- (3. Mai 2012)

Verwendest du beim Fully den Rebound als Absprunghilfe?


----------



## wauso (3. Mai 2012)

so ein ähnliches problem habe ich auch. bin jahrelang nen 1999er specialized fsr ground control gefahren, und hab damit schon recht nett anzusehene hopser gemacht. das waren abe auch nur 80mm federweg. nun habe ich ein hardtail und ein all mountain fully, und bekomme beid enicht so in die luft wie ich will 

kein plan woran es liegt


----------



## tfrey (3. Mai 2012)

--- schrieb:


> Verwendest du beim Fully den Rebound als Absprunghilfe?


 
Hab mich noch nie so recht geachtet, aber ich vermute schon.
Das könnte natürlich sein das ich deshlab beim Hardtail wie das Rad zustark runterdrücke... (oder so ähnlich )


----------



## Marc B (3. Mai 2012)

Häufig ist es auch so, dass man unterbewusst sich noch nicht ganz so sicher auf dem ungewohnten Bike fühlt und dann die Absprünge "wegdrückt", sprich als wenn sie Hindernisse wären mit den Beinen (und Armen) abfedert. Je wohler man sich fühlt, desto besser wird das!


----------



## tfrey (3. Mai 2012)

So wie es aussieht muss ich mich wirklich "nur" umgewöhnen, bin zwar seit etwa einem Jahr auf dem Hardtail unterwegs aber halt meistens auf Trails. Muss wohl mal bewusst mehr springen gehen. Skatepark oder Dirtspot hat es leider nichts gescheites grad in der Nähe, werde mir wohl mal selber was schaufeln zum üben


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. Mai 2012)

Ich würde sage, du musst aktiver Abspringen. Dazu ist es hilfreich den Bunnyhop zu üben. Die Technik ähnelt sich stark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lion98 (3. Mai 2012)

Ich bin selber Fully-fahrer , und bin öfters mit dem Hardtail vom Kumpel gesprungen und muss sagen es ist "gewöhnungsbedürftig" als Fully Fahrer. Aber wirklich eine sehr Große umstellung ist es für mich nicht.. 
Die Landung kommt mir als Fully-fahrer aber auch ziemlich hart (jenachdem welcher Sprung es ist) vor.

Mfg , Lion


----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. Mai 2012)

Ich habe auch den Vergleich Hardtail und Fully. Man merkt deutlich das engere Fenster des idealen Sprungs. Es ist halt alles viel direkter und erfordert mehr körperliche Arbeit.


----------



## tommyboy (9. Mai 2012)

tfrey schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht muss ich mich wirklich "nur" umgewöhnen, bin zwar seit etwa einem Jahr auf dem Hardtail unterwegs aber halt meistens auf Trails. Muss wohl mal bewusst mehr springen gehen. Skatepark oder Dirtspot hat es leider nichts gescheites grad in der Nähe, werde mir wohl mal selber was schaufeln zum üben



Ciao Tim,

sag bescheid, ich bin dabei.

Ciao,
  Tommaso


----------



## oldie-pilot (5. Juni 2012)

das ist ja interessant, ich hatte vor ca. 10 jahren ein ähnliches Problem. Umstige von Hardtail auf Fully.
Beim hardtail ist man viel aktiver gefahren/ gesprungen, das hat dann beim fully nicht mehr so funktioniert (Federung). Heute fahre/springe ich viel mehr MIT dem Bike was auch um einiges Kräfteschonender ist.


----------



## marten-spaten (9. Juni 2012)

Ausgangspunkt in der Fahrtechnikschule:was Du auf dem Hardtail kannst wird später auf dem Fully kein Problem sein. Grundsätzlich würde ich Dir raten auf dem Hardtail erstmal alle negativen Eindrücke ins positive umzukehren (harte Landungen, Präzision, usw.)
Körperliche Fitness würde ich auf dem Hardtail auch berücksichtigen, aber so schlimm ist Hardtail auch wieder nicht. Ich bin früher Bundesliga Downhill Hardtail Herren gefahren und ich finde fully auch sehr flowig aber für Hardtail muß man klein weniger kranker in der Birne sein ....


----------

